# Teenagers



## lmalin (Oct 23, 2009)

Since my son will be 16 by the time we transfer to SA, and I hear the internet is not as fast so it will limit his time on XBox live and gaming, can anyone living there now with teenagers tell me what they seem to do with their spare time? My son is not into sports either. It's hard enough getting him to do anything here, I'm just trying to figure out how teenagers spend their time in SA. We're excited about exploring on the weekends but there will be a lot of evening time to find something to do.

Thanks


----------



## Jason1 (Jun 23, 2009)

The ping(response time) in SA to international servers is between 250-300ms and that is not because of bandwidth issues but just due to distance issues. So Xbox & PS3 games that require fast reaction times are not so cool to play.
However South Africa hosts a few servers for PC games such as COD4, CODWAW, BF2,TF2 and the ping is 10-40ms depending on where you are in SA. 
Any other games/consols which do not require a low ping/fast response time are very playable on any consol/platform from South Africa eg WOW & Strategy games.
Most gamers in SA play on ADSL 4mb lines but our local telecommunications company TELKOM can take anything from 2 to 6 months to install it. You can however start with wireless broadband connection but that can be expensive and the response rates are not as good as fixed wire ADSL. For more information on South Africa internet connectivity visit this very informative internet site:

My ADSL Broadband News - Internet, Telecoms, Gaming and Computer News


----------



## lmalin (Oct 23, 2009)

*Teenager Gaming*

Wow, thanks Jason. This is some great info. and I'll make sure and check on this prior to getting to JoBurg. I'm not really familiar with some of the phrases used here but I'm sure my son can help me wade through the terms.

Thanks again,
Linda



Jason1 said:


> The ping(response time) in SA to international servers is between 250-300ms and that is not because of bandwidth issues but just due to distance issues. So Xbox & PS3 games that require fast reaction times are not so cool to play.
> However South Africa hosts a few servers for PC games such as COD4, CODWAW, BF2,TF2 and the ping is 10-40ms depending on where you are in SA.
> Any other games/consols which do not require a low ping/fast response time are very playable on any consol/platform from South Africa eg WOW & Strategy games.
> Most gamers in SA play on ADSL 4mb lines but our local telecommunications company TELKOM can take anything from 2 to 6 months to install it. You can however start with wireless broadband connection but that can be expensive and the response rates are not as good as fixed wire ADSL. For more information on South Africa internet connectivity visit this very informative internet site:
> ...


----------

